# Plex+Apple TV3 + Time Capsule



## tnogues (24 Août 2013)

Bonsoir a tous et a toutes je suis à la recherche d'une réponse bien précise.

Voila je voudrais faire l'acquisition d'une Apple tv mais son utilisation est limitée a un mac allumé au minimum donc pas interressant.
je suis propietaire d'une Time capsule 2to et je sait que l'apple tv ne peu pas lire les fichiers video situés dedans.

Mais depuis peu j'ai suis tombé par hasard sur le fait que Plex pouvait être installé sur l'ATV3 sans Jailbreak  je sais que cela ce fait via le mac, mais ma question est la suivante  : 

Est ce que PLEX Lira les fichier de ma time capsule sans que le mac tourne ????

Merci a vous tous


----------



## Alino06 (26 Août 2013)

tnogues a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous et a toutes je suis à la recherche d'une réponse bien précise.
> 
> Voila je voudrais faire l'acquisition d'une Apple tv mais son utilisation est limitée a un mac allumé au minimum donc pas interressant.
> je suis propietaire d'une Time capsule 2to et je sait que l'apple tv ne peu pas lire les fichiers video situés dedans.
> ...



Non parce qu'il faut pouvoir y installer le Plex média server, pas possible il faut pour cela un NAS en X86 (et encore pas tous)


----------



## tnogues (29 Août 2013)

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## dale_coop (29 Août 2013)

Un NAS ou alors un PC/MAC allumé sur lequel est installé "Plex Media Server". 

++
dale


----------

